#ubuntu-l10n-es 2011-11-21
<RosaRguez> buenos días...¿alguien podría ayudarme para poder empezar a traducir algo al castellano?
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2015-11-19
<rvr> elopio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1517829
<rvr> elopio: Comenté el problema esta mañana
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2015-11-20
<elopio> rvr: gracias :)
<rvr> :)
